

Android, Mythbusters and openness - sradu
http://blog.peijnik.at/2009/11/08/android-mythbusters-and-openness/

======
jws
Nothing about MythBusters™, just some handwringing about the boundaries of
_open_ and _proprietary_ of possible interest to android followers.

